# screening colonoscopy through stoma



## lindacoder (Sep 3, 2015)

Patient had prior colonic dysmotility and underwent APR w/end colostomy and now presents for screening colonoscopy.

Her ostomy bag was removed. The stoma was digitalized.  The scope was then advanced with modereate difficulty to the cecum as visualized by the appendiceal orifice and ileocecal valve. Greater than six minutes was then used on withdrawal time. There were no polyps or pathology noted in the cecum, ascending colon, hepatic flexure, transverse colon, splenic flexure or descending colon. She had mild and very isolated diverticula within the descending colon. The scope was then completely withdrawn. The patient has had an APR with no presence of a rectum and thus the procedure was only carried out through her colostomy.  

Looking at 44388 with dx code v76.51, 562.10 - are the dx codes appropriate?


Thanks


----------



## syllingk (Sep 3, 2015)

looks fine to me


----------

